# Final 2016 RTIC Cup Drawing! This is it!



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

This drawing is now over- thanks for everyone who has participated! 
The drawing was held Friday- Dec 23, at 10 pm VIA live video on our Facebook page and events post. 
I also wanted to take this opportunity to wish everyone Merry Christmas and good luck!








http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1246843372070176&id=730222117065640


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

"Gimme"

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## trevin69 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gimme


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gimme. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Gimme!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Gimme!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus Cup (Dec 13, 2012)

gimme


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Gimme


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

"Gimme"


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- gotcha guys.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Gimme, a case of beer with it. lol


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

gimme please


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Round 2 GIMME Thanks again


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Gimme


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- gotcha guys! There is a few days left to be included.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a few days left guys! Don't miss out (if you are not already included). Just post "gimme" on this thread.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Gimme. Please!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gimme


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

"Gimme"


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Gimme

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotcha on the list! Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gimme


----------



## DAGB2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Gimmie


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Last call!*

*Last call for entries for this week's drawing...:thumbup:*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I liked you on Facebook, but gimme....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I liked you on Facebook, but gimme....


Never hurts to double up! LOL That and it has gotten nearly impossible to do this on Facebook anymore!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Our winner was Lenard Moore from our FaceBook accounts..... We are waiting for Lenard to contact us for his prizes. He has 10 days to claim them or we will "re-draw" from our original pot.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Gimme please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

